# Storing Loose Hay?



## ThunderingHooves (Aug 10, 2013)

During the time we have had horses we've only feed alfalfa, which has always been nice and compacted and the flakes stay together nicely. Now we have also have some grass hay that we feed to our mini donkey. It doesn't compact like the alfalfa does and once you cut the bale it pretty much explodes open. When it does this the hay falls all over the place and you end up losing a fair amount. I'm trying to find a way to keep the loss at a minimum. I was wondering if anyone would be willing to share how they store their loose hay or see if anyone had any ideas. It would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

My grass hay stays in flakes but if yours is a problem put the bale in a trough, tub, or barrel. Anything to contain it before you open it.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

In addition to what churumbeque said, if you don't have any of those available, you can always gather up your loose hay with a pitchfork and put it in a rubber trash can with a lid. Ace had them on sale recently for under $20 for a 30-32 gallon.


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

I use a very large rubbermaid tote (with lid) in my horse trailer when I travel with a bale of hay. It keeps the hay from getting a mess all over the place, and it's easy to move around. The same thing could work in your barn.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Open [each bail you need] in a large wheelbarrow, then use it to deliver to horses.


----------

